# 1st Order Placed



## Two's Company (Feb 11, 2006)

While placing an order my connection failed a couple of times but finally got the confirmation page on the 3rd time :thumb: 

I've received 3 order emails! I don't want 3 lots of the same thing though! :doublesho 

Jonny can you confirm please, will PM you the details if you want?

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

I think it "may" have gone through 3 times, will check in the morning. If it has I will refund any monies and cancel the other two orders....


----------



## Two's Company (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks Johnny :thumb: 

It didn't look like the first 2 had gone through after clicking process because I got 'page not displayed'.

Sorry for hassle!

Cheers

Steve


----------

